# meg383



## meg383 (Nov 21, 2005)

hello everyone,  I just found out about this web site a few weeks ago and finally got a chance over the weekend to check it out.  I practice wing chun , muay tai, and pekit-tersia. I have been training for 8 years. I have a fantastic instructor and the best group of people to train with. I have read some of your posting and am really glad to find a good martial arts web site.  I really appreciate that you have a women's forum. Hope I can contribute to some of the forums and look forward to talking to everyone.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome meg383!  The women on this forum are by far the greatest bunch I have encountered on any site, even if I do say so myself.   The men here are also a fantastic bunch of guys.  We learn much from eachother and generally respect each others points of view.  Much to be learned and shared here on our site, so again Welcome! and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome Meg


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Meg!  Hope to see you active in the forums!  Any questions you have can be answered by mentors or moderators so do be afraid to PM one with questions.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome Meg hope to see some great advise from you all input is good in this forum.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk to The Meg #383!

You should enjoy yourself here   I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome to MT, meg. Sounds like you have much to contribute. Looking forward to hearing about pekit-tersia as I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!! 

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  I'll be looking forward to reading about your training.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi there *waves*  glad you could join us.  I look forward to reading your posts!

The woman here and the womans forum are defiantly an asset to MT.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask..

Happy Posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 22, 2005)

heheh...she said, 'asset'...heheh


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 22, 2005)

Welcome Meg 

Enjoy yourself here~!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi meg :wavey: Welcome to Martial Talk! I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## Navarre (Nov 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Meg! I'm sure you will enjoy your stay here.

I'm not familiar with Pekit-Tersia either. It's always interesting to learn about other styles.

I hope to see you around often. This is a great group of people...well, Egg's weird; but I meant everyone else.

Happy Posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Meg383,

Welcome to MT!!!

Feel free to look around and post.

We have an FMA section as well. There are members who study Pekiti as well as several other FMAs.

-Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Sapper6 (Nov 22, 2005)

welcome to MT...and best of luck.


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 23, 2005)

Great to have another woman on board, looking forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> heheh...she said, 'asset'...heheh



bad egg...bad! :whip:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome, Meg! As you can see, we have a lot of nice & interesting people here from various systems.  Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 28, 2005)

Glad to have you with us, Meg!  :wavey:  

- Ceicei


----------

